# Heavenly group gasket



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can someone confirm this is just a standard E61 group seal and i am assuming it is also 8mm.

plus whilst we are on the subject has anyone tried the silicon ones and are they any good .

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah standard - seem to recall someone mentioning using a fatter one previously. Not used silicon.


----------

